# INFOMASH ads taken over my laptop



## backwoods (Sep 12, 2004)

Everytime I try to go toa website, an ad for INFOMASH comes up instead of the website. I'm running Norton and have done several full scans, it'll seem ok, then its back again. What should i try next?


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

I don't run Windows so I don't have malware problems; but as it happens, a friend has been having the same problem. A Google search for "infomash" turns up a lot of info. This is what I found and emailed to him:

http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/virus-removal/remove-tdss-tdl3-alureon-rootkit-using-tdsskiller

That was just last evening, so I haven't yet heard whether it worked.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Yes get a Spyware Program. Norton is ONLY for virus protection. 
Spybot S&D
Ad-Aware 
are programs to remove spyware stuff.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

I recommend Avast Free. It not only blocks viruses but also blocks malware in real time.


----------

